# Replacement Aurora Vibrator push rod/actuator?



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

Since I can't find this part sold anywhere, is there something you can use as a substitution for the push rod actuator pins in the old aurora vibrators? Thanks! Tom


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

I have seen and bought them on fleabay, available in lots of 6 or 12 from a seller in NY or CT (?). He has listed them periodically. If I can go back to see who it was I'll forward the name to you. I also bought a vibe "rebuild kit" with NOS parts - the seller would list one at a time, I watched until one didn't get bid up. There are stashes of old vibe parts out there - and I guess that makes sense since the T jet wiped em out and didn't leave a lot of demand.


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

*Thanks I think I have it!*

Thanks. In searching around I came across an old post that says and non conductive 1/16 hard plastic rod will work for the push rods. So I just need to find some and give it a try. I've found some 1/16 nylon rod so I'll give that a try.

Tom


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

I think Bill Hall has made this part out of nylatron...urmm...some kind of plastic? It was just last year..


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Whatchoowant?*



joez870 said:


> I think Bill Hall has made this part out of nylatron...urmm...some kind of plastic? It was just last year..


Joez has a very good mammary! I made mine from nylatron by cutting the rail away from a porked out old gearplate. The plate rail was turned round and down in the dremel and cut to length. Works like a dream...no more armed robbery on flea bay for vibe rods. :woohoo:

Nylon rod stock sounds good to me Tom! It goes like this. Any non conductive rod stock will work...it's just like the little rubbing block in a points fired automobile distributor...It exists solely to open and close points. I would imagine that a chunk of properly trimmed round wooden toothpick would work nicely for a while and emit a woodsey campfire smell. :thumbsup: 

Other requirments might include such things as.... durability? Cuz it's natural environment it basically the same as a planeshing hammer in a machine shop....only smaller.

Bzzzzzzzzzzzzz.....get it? The rod ends can get mushroomed and thus close the contact gap to the point that 'lil buzzy car no go! 

This mushrooming or shortening can also happen if, here's number 2, you choose a replacment rod that is not somewhat heat resistent. Remember the bottom portion of the rod operates in close proximity to the points where the ARC is! Think t-jets or mag cars get hot ? Put yer thumb on the bottom of a vibe that has been hot lapped. Smell bacon? You should.  

Thirdly whatever you cram in the coil bore has to be smooth...I realize that this seems like a no brainer but it's hugely important to have all moving parts in a vibe as free as possible...and that includes the actuator rod and coil bore. 

I made mine "my way" for two reasons, one was that I didnt have to move my arse outta my workbench chair and made them on the spot without having to trudge to the hobby store, gas up the wife's car, stop at the grocery store and swing by mom's to check a dripping faucet. Scrap nylatron was the toughest most durable and heat resistent plastic like material that was in arms reach.

The other reason is the slot cave mantra... NO SHELF QUEENS ALLOWED! Where some folks are happy to install some kind of plastic rod and buzz the car on a quick "lookee it runs test"; then park it until they die or sell the car. I actaully run my vibes and expect them to shred some tire and hold their bolts. See video clips in model murdering. :thumbsup:


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

*Nowhere near your skills!*

Thanks Bill. If I tried to make my own I'd have a ragged chunk of plastic and an a bleeding injury or two. I didn't think about the heat so I'll see how that goes. Are your body restoration services for hire?

Tom


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Bleeding injury? Normal around here Tom. A little slice-ee-poo here a few thousandths there. Like many of us I'm hardly in mint condition. I keep liquid skin in arms reach and my controller wires make a handy tornequit.

Please do follow up on how the nylon rod stock goes. Having another weapon in the arsenal is always great. 

More work? Unfortunately I cant take any more work with a clear conscience. Sorry Tom, I'm totally buried until (with any luck) the first of the year. Got pics of your dammage? The process can take days or weeks....even months depending on the dammage and whats going on in the real world.


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

*1/16 nylon rod works!*

I've gotten the 1/16" Nylon rod and it works. Now I have not tried any indurance test but if anyone would like a couple of inches free to test I'll mail it to you. Just email or PM your shipping address and I'll send you some.

Tom


----------



## cbwho (Dec 14, 2021)

What is the length of the rod if are to make our own?


----------

